# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads#58,!!! A Natty for Charlie!!!!!



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Charlie this one's for you Brother!!!!! The boys did it!!!! Sure wish you could have been here with us, but we know you had the best seat in the house!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Charlie this one's for you Brother!!!!! The boys did it!!!! Sure wish you could have been here with us, but we know you had the best seat in the house!!!!!!


And got to listen to Larry! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2022)

A new year, a new natty and a new Go Dawgs thread. You can't beat that.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## redeli (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Jan 18, 2022)

Let's see if we can repeat!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 18, 2022)

GO NATTY DAWGS!! Time to reload!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs ...finally!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs ...finally!!


Never loose the faith. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never loose the faith.
> GO DAWGS!


We was waiting on the Queen to start it!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs go bo$$ go Kirby, we done set the world on faar!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dogs, looks like the big blocking TE Fitzpatrick is heading to the NFL. At first I thought bad move but then remembered seeing Charlie Woerner a few days ago on tv as a starter for the 49ers. Similar statures skill sets  and similar ability as blockers, hope Fitz can stick somewhere. Thinking late rounder.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgd ready for spring!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2022)

Go championship Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a cherry on top! ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

We were thinking about going to the spring game, I bet it will be packed out!!!!! May just watch it on TV.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Cold Morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs up again!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2022)

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 19, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, looks like the big blocking TE Fitzpatrick is heading to the NFL. At first I thought bad move but then remembered seeing Charlie Woerner a few days ago on tv as a starter for the 49ers. Similar statures skill sets  and similar ability as blockers, hope Fitz can stick somewhere. Thinking late rounder.



Difference between Woerner and Fitzpatrick is Woerner could block AND catch.  Good luck to Fitz though.  Monken loved him


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading back to work with a full belly!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Hog country.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs so ready to go back to work!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs hating the Portal! 

I wish Burton & Daniels the best!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2022)

If your a DAWG fan, you know what that red thing in the baggie is. Who knows?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Mandy I can tell on my phone??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hint. It was all over Dooly Field after they raised the National Championship flag in the air.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 19, 2022)

Could it be a piece of National Championship confetti


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hint. It was all over Dooly Field after they raised the National Championship flag in the air.


Now I know


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dogs starting to think even with a low number of seniors we could see huge roster turnover annually at nearly every college program. The grass is always greener mentality.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS posting in the new thread and ready for fishing weather to get here!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS trying to wrap up duck season!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying to take care of elderly, hard headed stubborn parents!!!!!

Lord did I just describe myself????


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Downloaded my new screen saver!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs being Friday for me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Downloaded my new screen saver!!!!
> View attachment 1130129


He has the makings of another George Pickens!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## campboy (Jan 20, 2022)

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2022)

Making EVERYONE happy!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2022)

Gonna post it til Jan 2023, I'm all in......


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening to the rain!

Lane Kiffen was in Athens today. https://www.wcbi.com/source-lane-kiffin-met-with-georgia-qb-jt-daniels-wr-jermaine-burton/


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2022)

Package deal! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 21, 2022)

Poetry in motion! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480762667388309504


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 21, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480757920971345925


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

How bout them Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs on this Friday morning


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 21, 2022)

Go you Hairy DAWGS ... enjoy your victory and then back choppin!


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs with my wife getting tired of me watching replay of Ringo 6


----------



## Duff (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS watching some awesome replays. It will NEVA get old.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS watching some awesome replays. It will NEVA get old.


Yes mam!!!! I have the game recorded also!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Little Rock! Flying the G all over town up here! Hawg country likes the Dawgs! They hate Bama!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs, riding with Bennett!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs, riding with Bennett!


WE RIDE OR DIE IN 2022


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Poetry in motion!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480762667388309504



Caterpillar has never made a D9 that could do that.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1130409



That was the first thing I noticed. They say Bennett is too short to play pro ball. Young is 3" shorter, he's the Heisman winner and erryboty says he'll set pro ball on fire.

Filed under Things that make you go "Hmmmmmm......."


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the game again!!!!!

It never gets old, watched the 1980 game last night!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That was the first thing I noticed. They say Bennett is too short to play pro ball. Young is 3" shorter, he's the Heisman winner and erryboty says he'll set pro ball on fire.
> 
> Filed under Things that make you go "Hmmmmmm......."


I thought Young was taller as well, at least that is what's listed??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs watching the game again!!!!!
> 
> It never gets old, watched the 1980 game last night!!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2022)

Its on YouTube MrsH


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Sorry so late, yep it's on YouTube.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 21, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!
*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 22, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> *GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1130531*


Welcome back time for #2


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 22, 2022)

Goooo DAWGS ... sic em!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1130507


Love me some impractical jokers

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Saturday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs, Natty is on TV again 

Lord I have watched it the last 3 days!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS watching the game for the 4th time. It just don't get old.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a sunny Saraday afternoon!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs on a sunny Saraday afternoon!


Amen!!

Still chilly but mighty purty!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs for @Rackmaster  it's gonna be alright buddy!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 22, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for @Rackmaster  it's gonna be alright buddy!!!!


I'm good bro, never better!! 
When you turn the page/corner the coast is CLEAR!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS on this cold Saturday night! Hunting season ends and we start getting some good hunting weather.  Oh well, at least the ducks are happy!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the near bout freezin' coast!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Sunday morning church Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Go Sunday morning church Dawgs!


Amen....GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Go Sunday morning church Dawgs!


Go Dawgs quarantined hopefully for the last Sunday,  missed the last 3 weeks and need to be back.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

New Dawgs on campus now!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 23, 2022)

GO BULLDOG NATION!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs staying up late and ready to get back to the grind.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching Bull riding!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs quarantined hopefully for the last Sunday,  missed the last 3 weeks and need to be back.


Break out of Quarantine!! 

We was in it during the Michigan game and missed a heck of a party!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching tractor pulls!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the frozen tundra known as So GA.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Monday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs supposed to have a heat wave here today,  calling for 52deg.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 24, 2022)

Never gets old! GO DAWGS!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485417425080356869


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2022)

^^^^^ What he said! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ What he said!
> GO DAWGS!


What she said!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!?


----------



## Duff (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs adding a question mark for some reason!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs back at work!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 24, 2022)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs adding a question mark for some reason!!


GO...... Dawgs??? 
?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs?!?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs?!?


Who?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Yes!  Them!  That's who


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 24, 2022)

How bout them Dawgs!?!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Who let the Dawgs out!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Who let the Dawgs out!!!!!


Kirby let em out the cage and they treed an elephant!  
Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Dawgs are still Champs 2 weeks later!  And a brand new team of Dawgs is being built!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 25, 2022)

Go you reloading DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 
GO DAWGS now and forever!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting Kearis Jackson back for 2022!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 25, 2022)

*Go You Big, Bad Dawgs! *


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2022)

Go bammers waiting for next year! Where did they all go?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 25, 2022)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 26, 2022)

Go you BIG DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 26, 2022)

Go, midweek Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs making Saban extremely nervous!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dogs, great to get the big gorilla off our backs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs beating Bama in football and basketball


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting up and refocusing on next year!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 26, 2022)

Good evening National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking at Bammers and laughing!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs, heading to work!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 27, 2022)

Goooooo DAWGS!  Sic em'


----------



## trad bow (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2022)

Happy birthday UGA! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Y’all dedicated fans need to get a proper trophy case in place.
Get the Natty outta Walmart. 

https://www.fox5atlanta.com/news/college-football-national-championship-trophy-home-in-georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Keep waiting to see a meme with Alabama saying “we run this state”


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS way too early this morning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 28, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs headed to gym!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2022)

Aint nothing finer in the land! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dogs waiting on t back to surface with a negative thread about Nolan Smiths speeding thru a construction zone arrest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying this view from the mountain top! 



*33-18*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2022)

I almost got a ticket for driving 33 over the speed limit! But the officer had already met his quota of 18 so he let me go! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> I almost got a ticket for driving 33 over the speed limit! But the officer had already met his quota of 18 so he let me go! Go Dawgs!!


Go speeding Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 29, 2022)

Go froze up Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Go ‘Spring is coming’ Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the cold northeast!!!!!(Alabama that is)


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Y’all try this recipe me and my family love it!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs mooning bammers out the car winder!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs owning the Tide! Rolling the Tide and flushing the Tide with a walk on QB!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 29, 2022)

Good job in the Natty thread @brownceluse. Love it!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 30, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs owning the Tide! Rolling the Tide and flushing the Tide with a walk on QB!


----------



## cramer (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs laying it to the haters!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

SHOW NO MERCY! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! It's a beautiful sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

_"We do not train to be merciful here. Mercy is for the weak. Here, in the streets, in competition: A man confronts you, he is the enemy. An enemy deserves no mercy."_


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating General Tso's chicken for lunch!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating street tacos for lunch!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating wife Lasagna for lunch!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS eating at Top Dawg for lunch.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting under the toenails of the haters!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

Everyone is all butt hurt cause their team has to live in the past now!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 30, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs eating street tacos for lunch!


Me, too!

Go Champion Dawgs on a southern Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Playoff playing Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs with Stafford and Michel headed to the Superbowl!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 30, 2022)

I heard that! More Dawgs winning!  We are rolling!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS of the past heading to the SUPER BOWL!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions and Super Bowl bound Dawgs!!

Talladega-2007


----------



## trad bow (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 31, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs with Stafford and Michel headed to the Superbowl!



Woot!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs thinking Kirby may read GON Spprts forums because we haven't got anyone out of the portal yet??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to work a little tonight!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on 9pm lunch time, homemade Lasagna!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs full of fried catfish, grits, macaroni & cheese, fried taters and hush puppies. I's so full right now, it took all I had just to type this!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating chicken fingers


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating good in the neighborhood!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 31, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1132650


Plus Trey Hill for Cincinnati


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dogs we are now officially in a drought. It’s been 20 whole days since UGA won a natty!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs keeping Barners at Bay!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Plus Trey Hill for Cincinnati


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs 45 minutes till time to go home!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Feb 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... winnin' Natty's and competing in Super Bowls.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs going to Superbowls and marrying cheerleaders!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dogs just signed the monster DL Christian Miller outta Ga.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs rebuilding on D and getter richer and richer with recruiting!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs stacking & Packing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 2, 2022)

Nothing but the Dawg in me! Dawg! Dawg! Dawg! Bow, wow, wow, yippie yo, yippie yay! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 2, 2022)

Dawgs keep rising to the top! We're loading up on some great recruits today! 

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS! KEEP RISING TO THE TOP!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to head to work!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs staying on the winning team!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting off to bed.


----------



## Duff (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs landing recruits errywhere!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs just finished eating lunch!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs less than an hour before time to head home!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS pullin' in some good ones!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## campboy (Feb 3, 2022)

Good morning DAWG NATION!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG! GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs reloading just like St. Saban.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs wondering if CNS has lost control of the Tuscaloosa po po. One of his coaches arrested????


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG! GO DAWGS!View attachment 1133278


Sent that to the wife, she loved it Mrs. Mandy!!!!!!

Go all you Georgia Girl Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Go Dawgs getting close to bed time


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 3, 2022)

GO YOU GEORGIA BULLDAWGS, SIC 'EM


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting close to bed time


Yes it is. Wife just woke me up and told me to go to bed!!! ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs getting off to bed.


Go Dawgs going to roost with the chickens!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs, nothing is better than being a Dawg!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs still loving the Natty


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go 2021 National Champions Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs loving the hate everyone else is spewing!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1133465


I made that meme many years ago. I've seen it circulated all over the net! Notice I put Voluntears, instead of Volunteers on the hat.  Someone else put the poor vols and smiley faces on it.

GO DAWGS ready to repeat as national champs!

33-18 that is all!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs up early heading to gym!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Georgia BULLDAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 4, 2022)

Go wet Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS from too near Lanter.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs loving the soothing sound of rain hitting the roof! So relaxing! Just worked on a big bowl of chili, so there will be some added thunder soon!  

*33-18*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2022)

We heard it’s National Thank A Mail Carrier Day. THANK YOU Stetson Bennett and Georgia Football for delivering Dawg Nation an unforgettable season.
#NothingFiner | #GoDawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs delivering!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs 3.5 hours from the weekend!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting older by the day!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to head home for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs another year older, I keep this up I will catch up to @mrs. hornet22 !!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

Go old Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs not feeling their age!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs another year older, I keep this up I will catch up to @mrs. hornet22 !!


 AGAIN! GO DAWGS! 



Happy birthday to you.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AGAIN! GO DAWGS!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you.


 Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Dawg fans are the best fans!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2022)

GO "OLD" Dawg fans!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

That's us Gal pal!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs,  gonna hit the hay pretty soon myself!! Grandkids wore me out today!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## cramer (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs breaking toes and currently at ER


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs thinking sometimes if ya didn't have bad luck you would have no luck at all!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing kick the can with a concrete block!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Broken Toe Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs with the New player at RBU! 
GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the end of another beautiful day!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs relaxing and drinking a coke.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 6, 2022)

Getting ready for another work week.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs going for an interview Tuesday for a job more in my comfort zone!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking for the right job!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching PBR bullriding!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs staying up late so they can sleep in and be ready for night shift!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Feb 7, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs staying up late so they can sleep in and be ready for night shift!!


Go Dawgs getting up early so the mid day nap will get me ready for the afternoon.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs going for an interview Tuesday for a job more in my comfort zone!!!!


Good Luck!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs wore out from cutting farwood!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS after another successful escape from Lanter!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs just now getting up!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a taped up toe refusing to take pain meds! 
We Dawgs we be tough!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting to go to the gym!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs experiencing Acworth and Atlanta traffic this past weekend and being reminded why I live in VA now!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs nursing broke toes and nope I don't miss Lanter traffic neither!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS at lunch time!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 7, 2022)

GO
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking offenses apart!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2022)

Go broken toe Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on time to go to work!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to defend their championship!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs really hoping tomorrow's interview goes according to plan!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Go Dawgs catching some shut eye!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 7, 2022)

27 days since we won a Natty, still enjoying life!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!

How bout them Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs waking up to a cold, rainy morning! Must be the tears of Bammers still falling from the sky! 

*33-18*


----------



## trad bow (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 8, 2022)

Good DAWGS from the southern part of da state!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs, thinking bout going to eat breakfast somewhere.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 8, 2022)

Go dawgs still sore from cutting firewood last weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Still on cloud 9.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to repeat


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2022)

Go You Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs on another beautiful afternoon!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a good interview waiting on them to send me the offer!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs knowing they got the job!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs knowing they got the job!!!!



Good luck on the job!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2022)

Good luck John Cooper! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs back in management,  that's a good thing I think


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs moving on Up!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs,  I said when I took thus maintenance job that I didn't miss being a boss. Well both of the lead techs are good guys, but neither have any management skills. 

Go Dawgs eating crow!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs telling people what to do!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2022)

Which one of you is Bdw3184 I know it has GOT to be one of you here.  Thanks again!

GO DAWGS sippin' coffee and reading the forum!

*33-18*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs and congratulations Coop on the new job.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS and BTW, will someone tell Canada it's weather is down here misbehaving and needs to be sent home!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs moving on up to management where they belong!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Just got confirmation, I told them what I had to have $$ wise yesterday,  I stuck to my guns and yep it worked!!!!!!

Go Dawgs banking coin!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a raise!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 9, 2022)

Congratulations JC!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 9, 2022)

Way to go Mr John. And Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Rich Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs demanding money and knowing their worth!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 9, 2022)

That's cool^^^^

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go late night Dawgs!!!

Only for a few more weeks!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 10, 2022)

GO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 10, 2022)

One month and counting for the reigning National Champs!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS makin' me wonder if I'll watch you play in the NFL StupidBowl or not.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Natty toting Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1134851


Don't worry them Bama boys will say CNS didn't get to coach a elite program like Kirby walked into. 3-2-1


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS thinking of all the sad bammers out there. Not really! 

*33-18*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Thursday evening!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS licking their chops over this mild weather! Them critters that swim should be frisky come Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 10, 2022)

Meet the Dawgs newest running back signee. Hes a beast.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2022)

720 pound dead lift in HS! Wow! Go Dawgs! He’ll be ready to play immediately!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> 720 pound dead lift in HS! Wow! Go Dawgs! He’ll be ready to play immediately!



Go Dawgs stacking the RB position with Cat D 9's.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS rackin' and stackin'!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2022)

It's always GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Stopped by the feed store and got a 50lb bag of Dawg food for my Heeler, and 4 40lb bags of lime for the garden!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs very thankful we're not going through what Auburn is going through now! What a circus!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 11, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs very thankful we're not going through what Auburn is going through now! What a circus!


Mercy!!!    GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs very thankful we're not going through what Auburn is going through now! What a circus!


Amen and hallelujaher!!! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 11, 2022)

Glad I'm not a barner!

GO DAWGS on Friday night!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs working on Saturday!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Saturday shed hunting Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating at O' Charleys tonight for the 1st time in years!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs 'bout ready to eat something himself! This Big Dawg 'Bout To Go Eat! Eat, Britches! Eat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 12, 2022)

Let the BIG DAWG EAT! The only thing on my fridge. I just can't take em down. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS finally seeing the stars over the Gulf and trying to get over the 5 course Valentines meal we had at the Crooked River Grill last night.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Superbowl Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2022)

Go you Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Feb 13, 2022)

Go lazy day Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for church!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the Superbowl!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs hating the NFL but will bear it to support the DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs just loving football no matter who's playing.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 13, 2022)

Go dawgs loving doritos with limited edition flavors


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 13, 2022)

Good Sunday afternoon 33-18 day! 

*Go Rams! *
*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Won’t be watching the Super Bowl because I hope the NFL and all things woke go bankrupt!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2022)

That means college football too now that the Dawgs won a championship!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!

So happy for Matthew Stafford!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> So happy for Matthew Stafford!!!!!!


Me as well!

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs still winning! 

Not tired of winning YET!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 14, 2022)

Good morning National and Superbowl Champion Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS winning in the SupaBowl!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Valentine's Day!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2022)

GO DGD's!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dogs, check out Staffords no look pass in the big game, wow.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 15, 2022)

Even Collinsworth had to give Stafford a thumbs up for the way he looked off of receivers.

Go DAWGS, winning it all.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS missing Bo$$.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

It never gets old.....


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs, still Nat’l Champs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs, still Nat’l Champs!


Been a great 30-35 days!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dogs thinking 2 potential huge wild cards that could put our offense over the top next season are D Blaylock and A_Reeeeck Gilbert stepping up big for our offense. Please Lord!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs one more time


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs thinking 2 potential huge wild cards that could put our offense over the top next season are D Blaylock and A_Reeeeck Gilbert stepping up big for our offense. Please Lord!


we need Arik Gilbert to replace Burton, AD Mitchell is Pickens replacement! 

With Blaylock, Jackson, Bowers, & McConkey as well we should be good! 

The replacement of the D is what I'm worried about, I would like to see a HUGE DL Out of the portal and 1 good reciever for backup!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping Stockton, Beck, Vandagriff, and Bennett fight like CRAZY for QB #1


----------



## trad bow (Feb 16, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> we need Arik Gilbert to replace Burton, AD Mitchell is Pickens replacement!
> 
> With Blaylock, Jackson, Bowers, & McConkey as well we should be good!
> 
> The replacement of the D is what I'm worried about, I would like to see a HUGE DL Out of the portal and 1 good reciever for backup!!


College football is changing and I’m afraid a lot of older fans are going to quietly go away and then the younger fans can’t support this new game financially. Then it will crash. Glad Georgia won the last N.C. before this new madness destroys the traditional college football tradition.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 16, 2022)

Go night night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 17, 2022)

Go early morning DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 17, 2022)

trad bow said:


> College football is changing and I’m afraid a lot of older fans are going to quietly go away and then the younger fans can’t support this new game financially.



I'm hanging by a thread now as it is and brother that thread is badly frayed.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2022)

trad bow said:


> College football is changing and I’m afraid a lot of older fans are going to quietly go away and then the younger fans can’t support this new game financially. Then it will crash. Glad Georgia won the last N.C. before this new madness destroys the traditional college football tradition.


I'll be a DAWG till the day I die, but it's just not worth going to the Dawg Walk or tailgate or to ring the bell anymore. WAY too many folks for me. I fear you are 100% correct. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2022)

GO Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs until we can't stand the game anymore!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 17, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs until we can't stand the game anymore!


As long as they don't kneel I'll watch til I die! 

That is the RED line for me!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS ABOUT TO GO TO BED! ?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs with under 30 minutes left before going home time!!!


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 18, 2022)

Does anyone here remember Dr. Billy Talbert. My memory he was the team Dr on the side lines for many years.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS hunkering down for the storm!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS hunkering down for the storm!


Go Dawgs ain't skeered


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs glad the fresh plowed garden spot got some rain, I spread lime on it last Tuesday before I plowed it!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

GO Friday DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs stealing coaches from the BIG 10 and welcoming them to the Big Dawgs!


No more silly Big 10, now is the time to coach with the real men of Football!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at that crybaby Saban! Dude is the biggest dang crybaby in all of sports! He’s still making excuses a month after losing to us. Waaaa, waaaaa, waaaaaa, waaaaaaaaaaaa. Chump!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Don't listen to Hannity much anymore, but Herchel Walker was on today. Had to listen. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at that crybaby Saban! Dude is the biggest dang crybaby in all of sports! He’s still making excuses a month after losing to us. Waaaa, waaaaa, waaaaaa, waaaaaaaaaaaa. Chump!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


So are you saying he is like Dale Earnhardt used to be


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> So are you saying he is like Dale Earnhardt used to be



Whoa now, can't agree with that one!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Whoa now, can't agree with that one!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Everyone knows ol Dale could cry with the best of them


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 18, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Everyone knows ol Dale could cry with the best of them


And turn em around and pass in the grass and win 7 cups. He was the last of the good ole boys. Haven't watched much since 2001 but anyways....GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> And turn em around and pass in the grass and win 7 cups. He was the last of the good ole boys. Haven't watched much since 2001 but anyways....GO DAWGS!!


Go Dawgs!!

Big E, love him or hate him, he could drive!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 19, 2022)

Enjoy the weekend!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs! It's Saturday, just not a game day.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2022)

Mighty cool morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 19, 2022)

Beautiful day in Dawg Country

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs still living in Championship mode!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs spending time with the grandkids!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS at dawn from Daytona Beach.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 20, 2022)

Good morning, Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for spring!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dogs watching Stet with light tower power!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs beachcombing on Jekyll.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs being beach bums


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs RIP!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 20, 2022)

GO TOP DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs on VaCay!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS back from da beach and on to the work week!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to hit the beach.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go beach bum Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Beach loving DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 21, 2022)

Go, salty Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS representing the G!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Took my pre-employment drug screen and physical. Passed both of them, now still waiting on the background check to come back and I will be on dayshift again!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs giving up being vampires


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the dayshift!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 21, 2022)

Six weeks ago tonight, still epic.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Six weeks ago tonight, still epic.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2022)

Go NC Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2022)

Rise and shine big DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Feb 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS back on day shift!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2022)

You know you're a DGD when the chaplain for UGA preforms your marriage ceremony.  GO DAWGS reminiscing of the good old days.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know you're a DGD when the chaplain for UGA preforms your marriage ceremony.  GO DAWGS reminiscing of the good old days. View attachment 1137207



Preacher McBride!!!!!! DGD!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 23, 2022)

Go, hump day Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs searching for coaches


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs not wanting to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS on a foggy morning!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2022)

GO my homie G DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on this beautiful Thursday afternoon!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs hung over from a 12.5 hour shift last night!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs not yet done with being a vampire


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 24, 2022)

DGD


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 24, 2022)

Go sunburned Dawgs at the beach.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting their new job in 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2022)

Go new job Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS heading to their old job this morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2022)

Go you Hairy DAWGS! Sec Em!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to get a hair cut and possibly a beard trim, can't decide!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at those Gump chumps even considering hiring 3rd & Grantham! LOL What a mess over there! Saban sucks! Bama sucks! 



*33-18*
*TO HECK WITH BAMA!*


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs back to wearing a goatee !!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS from early on at da Gulf!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at those Gump chumps even considering hiring 3rd & Grantham! LOL What a mess over there! Saban sucks! Bama sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made me chuckle myself. They can have 3rd and Grantham. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs, picked up a new puppy today from a coworker!! Pretty little Australian Shepherd named Bailey Blue!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 26, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, picked up a new puppy today from a coworker!! Pretty little Australian Shepherd named Bailey Blue!!!
> View attachment 1138137


Looks like the puppy may have picked you up. 

Go Dawgs picking up Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, picked up a new puppy today from a coworker!! Pretty little Australian Shepherd named Bailey Blue!!!
> View attachment 1138137


Good looking pup and should be pretty smart


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dogs, only 187 days, 13 hrs 35 minutes and around 30 seconds until the Dogs go duck hunting.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go church day Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, picked up a new puppy today from a coworker!! Pretty little Australian Shepherd named Bailey Blue!!!
> View attachment 1138137


Beautiful pup! We got Champ, Sean and Boss Bailey's autograph and Champ asked what we wanted to say. We said, God bless you Mrs. Bailey. Sean, Boss and Champ DGD's. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Tentwing (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs back home and recuperating from a week at the beach!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs back to reality!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS. Made this before me and H22 got married. ALM is now AMS.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 27, 2022)

So Sepp Straka just won the Honda Classic! Dawgs keep winning!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2022)

formula1 said:


> So Sepp Straka just won the Honda Classic! Dawgs keep winning!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


Yep! watched it too. Bunch of DGD's playing.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS. Made this before me and H22 got married. ALM is now AMS.
> View attachment 1138272


And that's the truth!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching Bull riding!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for bed!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS back from the panhandle and shipped wife back to the west coast for girls trip.  I'm a quiet DAWG!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2022)

Early(for me) Mornin Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs buying Dawgs and resting from being a beach bum


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a new OL coach


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Feb 28, 2022)

Just watched the most awesome CFP Championship 4th Quarter that I have ever seen again!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2022)

Afternoon Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for work!


----------



## fishnguy (Feb 28, 2022)

Go absent Dawgs!?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting the days!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs that can't wait to see Arik Gilbert this fall!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to repeat


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 1, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2022)

Sic EM!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Natty Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs praying for Ukrainians. Dang shame


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS wid dat trophy!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO DAWGS!!!
> View attachment 1138686


LOVE IT. Gotta git me one! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOVE IT. Gotta git me one! GO DAWGS!


$17.95 for flag on Zamazon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> $17.95 for flag on Zamazon


Ordered and will be here Friday! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## campboy (Mar 2, 2022)

Good afternoon Dawg Nation!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS still celebrating. H22 had a good day at work. Lucky DAWG.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS still celebrating. H22 had a good day at work. Lucky DAWG.
> View attachment 1138842


That's a great day for sure!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Digs, just read Pickens comments in a draft interview on Dawgnation “ playing at Ga is very similar to playing in the NFL”


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS enjoying near spring like temps!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2022)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 3, 2022)

*GOOOOOO DAWGS! *

*33-18*


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 3, 2022)

Go National Champion Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs Feeling Sorry For Saban and Bama. Not really! 

*Bama*


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 3, 2022)

Go combine Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs blistered from cutting grass


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Mar 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... given' them whining Bammer boys great comebacks!


----------



## fishnguy (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Friday!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS on this beautiful Friday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Top Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Boss DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Mar 4, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 4, 2022)

@elfiii @Ruger#3 

Yall wanna lock this one down??


----------

